#  Krankenpflege >   Dementen Vater pflegen? >

## Michaelo

Guten Tag, 
ich bin relativ frisch hier, habe aber direkt ein Anliegen. :Augen rollen (sarkastisch):  Es geht um meinen Vater. Er ist 83 und wohnt bei uns im Haus mit. Ich bin verheiratet und habe zwei Kinder im Schulalter. Mein Vater ist zu uns ins Haus gezogen, als meine Mutter gestorben ist. Er hätte Haus, Haushalt, Garten nicht alleine bewerkstelligen können. Daher haben wir ihn zu uns ins Haus geholt. Er hat ein eigenes Zimmer und hält sich dort die meiste Zeit auf und war eigentlich recht friedlich und ruhig. Hat sich auch mal um die Kinder gekümmert, wenn wir arbeiten waren. Daher war er auch eine Unterstützung für uns.
Nun seit einigen Monaten hat  sich die Situation rapide verschlechtert. Mein Vater ist vor allem sehr vergesslich geworden. Er schafft die alltäglichen Dinge wie Anziehen und auf Toilette gehen nicht mehr. Er beschäftigt sich kaum mehr mit "normalen" Dingen, stattdessen schwirrt er hier im Haus herum und räumt ständig irgendwelche Dinge hin und her. Wir sind mit der Situation ein wenig überfordert, ehrlich gesagt. Wir waren auch schon beim Arzt, allerdings ohne meinen Vater, er wollte partout nicht mit. Der Arzt meinte, wie wir vermutet haben, dass es sich wohl um eine Demenzerkrankung handeln könnte. Wir sollen mit meinem Vater nochmal für weitere Tests hin. 
Wir alle lieben meinen Vater, auch die Kinder sind verrückt nach ihm, auch wenn sie jetzt mit ihm nicht mehr so viel anfangen können. Nur leider sind wir beide berufstätig und wissen nicht, wie wir meinem Vater gerecht werden können. Er braucht volle Aufmerksamkeit, auch weil er letztens den Herd einfach angelassen hat :Sad: 
Wir wollen meinen Vater nur sehr ungern in ein Pflegeheim geben. Er hat so viel für uns Kinder in seinem Leben gemacht, jetzt will ich ihn auch nicht im Stich lassen. :Sad:  
Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme? Gibt es Tipps von Leuten, die vielleicht auch Oma/Opa/Vater/Mutter bei sich zuhause betreuen lassen? Was muss man bei dieser Erkrankung beachten?

----------


## josie

Hallo Michaelo!
Eine Möglichkeit wäre, deinen Vater tagsüber in eine Tagespflege für Demenzkranke zu geben und wenn ihr abends zu Hause seid, könnt ihr ihn wieder mitnehmen. 
Meist bieten daß Pflegeheime an, da müßt ihr euch mal erkundigen
Bei uns gibt es einen Pflegestützpunkt, die werden euch beraten, was für Möglichkeiten bei euch gibt.
Hier zur Info: Pflegestützpunkte - Bundesgesundheitsministerium

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Michael, 
ich würde an Deiner Stelle einmal die ganzen Zusammenhänge aufschreiben die Fragen aufwerfen (könnten) auf ein Blatt. Es gibt ein so genanntes Alzheimer -Telefon  030/259 37 95 14  oder 01803/171017* Mo. bis Do. 9 bis 18 Uhr
Freitag 9 bis 15 Uhr (*nur Festnetz 9 Cent / Minute). 
Ich weis nun nicht ob Du in einer Stadt oder Gemeinde wohnst ich würde mich einmal an die zuständige Komune (Rathaus odgl. ) wenden wo es in der Nähe Pflegeangebote  (Tagespflege) gibt. An meinem ehemaligen Wohnort hatte die Gemeinde das übernommen. Sprich in einer ehemaligen Gaststätte wurden Tagespflege / Nachbarschaftshilfe (Krankheitsfällen) udgl. untergebracht. Dies  (Link usw. ) schlicht als Beispiel es ist in dem Fall kein Pflegeheim.   Tagespflege Straubenhardt, Karlsbader Str. 9 in 75334 Straubenhardt-Langenalb / Pflegeheim Straubenhardt 
Es gibt auch Selbsthilfegruppen wo man sich schlau machen kann wenn es Probleme gibt wo man nicht mehr so richtig weiter weis die Betroffenen kennen sich dann zumeist am Besten aus. Bei manchen Selbsthilfegruppen wenn sie groß genug sind besteht auch schon einmal die Möglichkeit zu sagen die dementen Menschen werden von 2-3 Mitgliedern versorgt und betreut und die anderen machen eine kurze Fahrt ins Blaue oder so. 
Denn es bleibt nicht so das es nur gefährlich werden kann (Herd) die Menschen können auch aggressiv werden weil sie mit Situationen immer weniger klar kommen das geht heftig an die Psyche.
Darum ist es wichtig das man einmal zwei , drei Stunden frei hat aber auch das ich erfahre wie gehe ich mit gewissen Situationen um. Ohne das meine Psyche dabei ... und ich selbst aggressiv werde gegen andere Familienangehörige.
Nun demente Menschen reagieren wenn man ihnen Musik aus ihrer Jugendzeit vorspielt. Auch nicht zu kleine Haustiere sind in dem Zusammenhang gut wenn sie einigermassen tolerant sind  In den Pflegeeinrichtungen nutzt man mitunter die Möglichkeit. Es ist aber wichtig das die Tiere  darauf vorbereitet sind wenn dann nicht nur leicht gestreichelt wird. (Falls man selbst einen Hund odgl) hat. 
Es gibt nun Seiten wie  
.alzheimerinfo.de  / *deutsche-alzheimer.de * / alzheimer-selbsthilfe.de / demenz-leipzig.de/hilfe-fuer-angehorige/selbsthilfegruppen/ //  .wegweiser-demenz.de/informationen/betreuung-und-pflege/tagespflege.html  usw. usw.  
Für Österreich gibt es schlicht eine Liste von Selbsthilfegruppen - hier müsstet ihr halt nachfragen (z.B. bei der Selbsthilfe in Leipzig) ob es bei Euch in Obersdorf oder auf Helgoland odgl. etwas ähnliches gibt.  
Also Fragen  aufschreiben und dann einmal da anrufen siehe oben Nummer. Mehr fällt mir im Moment nicht ein! 
Nun den alles Gute 
StefanD.

----------


## Sonnenstrahl

Man merkt an deinen Zeilen, wie sehr ihr euch bemüht, die richtige Entscheidung zu treffen und wie arg dein Vater euch am Herzen liegt. Ich finde es gut, dass ihr euch so viele Gedanken macht. Denkt allerdings bei dieser Situation bitte auch an euch. Ihr tut deinem Vater keinen Gefallen damit, wenn ihr euch zu viel zumutet und einer von euch irgendwann zusammenklappt, weil die Doppelbelastung Job und Pflege euch einfach zu viel wird.  
  Den Lösungsvorschlag von josie finde ich zum Beispiel sehr gut. So wäre dein Vater tagsüber unter Leuten und es wird sich um ihn gekümmert und ihr könnt ruhigen Gewissens arbeiten gehen. Abends kann er dann wieder in seine vertraute Umgebung. Ein ambulanter Pflegedienst wäre auch eine Alternative. Es gibt einiges was man beachten sollte, wenn man sich für die Pflege zuhause entscheidet. Ich finde dieser Demenzleitfaden gibt einen guten ersten Überblick: http://www.deutsche-seniorenstift.de...zleitfaden.php. Auch im Hinblick auf mögliche Gefahrenquellen im Haushalt werden einige Tipps genannt.  
Viele Grüße :Peinlichkeit:

----------


## Michaelo

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten. Ja wir sind am Überlegen, wie wir nun verfahren werden. Es ist eine neue Situation für uns alle und keiner soll zu kurz kommen. Wir werden nächste Woche noch ein Arztgespräch haben, danach sehen wir weiter. Ich habe mir eure Infoseiten alle durchgelesen. Bin nun etwas schlauer...Das meiste lernt man dann wahrscheinlich im Alltag :Smiley:  
Viele Grüße

----------


## walter_b_73

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin neu in dem Forum, aber ich möchte meine Erfahrung zu dem Thema  24 Stunden Pflege mit euch teilen. Ich denke, in einem solchen Fall, den dein Vater erdulden musste wäre sie auch passend gewesen. Mein Vater ist seit Anfang des Jahres  bettlägrig und hat die Pflegestufe zwei. Es kam für uns alles sehr  überraschend. Nach einem schweren Unfall und einem langen Krankenhaus  Aufenthalt haben wir uns vorerst entscheiden, unseren Vater Zuhause zu  Pflegen. Doch nach 2 Monaten war es für meine Frau, meinen Bruder und  mich einfach zu viel und wir haben uns nach langem hin und her für eine  24 Stunden Kraft aus Polen entschieden. Anfangs waren wir sehr  skeptisch. Wir waren allerdings nach dem ersten Tag sehr begeistert. Wir  haben die Pflegekraft über eine Agentur genommen und waren erstaunt wie  professionell das alles abläuft. Wir hatten bisher nur schlechtes  gehört von einer 24 Pflegeangentur. Der "Vermittler" kam zu uns nach  Hause und hat sich alles angeschaut und sich wirklich Zeit für uns  genommen um einen detailierten Fragebogen auszufüllen. Auf dessen  Grundlage hin hat er uns 3 Personalvorschläge gemacht. Wir haben die  polnische Pflegekraft immer noch und sind sehr begeistert. Wir können  nur jedem dazu raten. Ich möchte hier keine Werbung machen, aber von dieser Agentur werden Sie sich nicht enttäuscht. Sie hat ihren Sitz in München und ist sehr auf den persönlichen Kontakt bedacht.
 Bei Fragen zur 24 Stunden Pflege steht ich euch gerne zur Verfügung. 
Liebe Grüße
Walter B.

----------


## feli

Gibt es für den Papa schon eine Pflegestufe ? 
Diese würde ich, wenn sie nicht schon besteht, als erstes beantragen. 
Die Pflege/ Krankenkasse hat Pflegeberater und ist gesetzlich zur
Beratung verpflichtet. 
Um die Pflegestufe zu beantragen würde ich mir ein Pflegetagebuch aus
dem Net herunter laden und dieses über mindestens 2 Wochen führen. 
Von dem was pflegerisch möglich ist, habe ich in den letzten 6 Jahren
mit der Mutter und den Schwiegereltern alles durch. 
Das hat alles seine Vor und Nachteile und man muß immer wieder
nachbessern und anpassen. 
Eine 24 Stundenpflege hatten wir ebenfalls eine Zeitlang für den Schwiegervater
und die Schwiegermutter. 
Aufgrund des Zustandes der Schwiegereltern mußte aber ein Pflegedienst
zusätzlich tätig werden. Damit kann die Planung durchaus stehen und fallen,
denn zu den Lebenshaltungskosten müssen mindestens 2000€ monatlich aufgebracht
werden können, eher kann man mit 2400-2500€ rechnen. 
Eine Zeitlang hatte ich einen privaten Pflegedienst, der meine Mutter
über den Tag verteilt 3 bis 4 Stunden am Tag versorgen sollte.
Das war leider eine Farce, in der die Mutter total schockelig gemacht wurde,
und die Pflegerinnen sich die 4 Stunden am Tag eigenmächtig auf einen
Besuch einteilten. Damit war die Mutter abends nicht versorgt, und ein
offizieller Pflegedienst hätte abends noch einmal eingesetzt werden müssen.
Dafür waren die Kosten nicht niedrig und diese " Lustwürfe" verschlangen
die Ressourcen. Außerdem machten sich diese unprofessionellen Pflegerinnen
sich gegenseitig bei Mutter schlecht, sodaß die damals 90 jährige Frau
total verunsichert wurde... 
Die ausländischen Pflegekräfte sprachen, obwohl wir gute Sprachkenntnisse
gebucht hatten kaum Deutsch. Man muß Pausen und freie Tage organisieren und
diese selbst oder durch andere Pflegekräfte ausgleichen können. 
Letztlich waren das alles nur Zwischenschritte, die recht unbefriedigend waren
und auf eine stationäre Pflege im Heim hinaus liefen.
Wir haben stetig umorganisieren müssen. 
Die 24 Stundenkraft war im Prinzip eine Perle, hätte langfristig bei gesunden alten
Menschen funktioniert, nicht wenn das Krankheitsbild weiter bergab geht. 
Man bekommt unausgebildetes, freundliches und liebevolles Personal geschickt,
daß mit komplizierteren gesundheitlichen Situationen überfordert ist. 
Als der Schwiegervater ( während ich im Nachtdienst war, verstarb fehlten leider
die Deutschkenntnisse um die nötigen Schritte einzuleiten und dem Arzt klar
zu machen, daß wir einen Verstorbenen im Haus haben.) 
Im eigenen Haus werdet ihr diese Probleme nicht haben. Aber man muß ein oder zwei
Zimmer zur Verfügung stellen. Das Privatsphäre ignorierte mein Schwiegervater, der mit
einer fremden Person in seiner Umgebung nicht klar kam. 
Allerdings war der Schwiegervater aggressiv und warf mit dem Essen nach der Dame,
die sich nicht helfen konnte. Ich mußte mehrmals zum " Ärger " meines Arbeitgebers
die Schicht abbrechen und sortieren fahren.  
Ein ambulanter Pflegedienst alleine war für die Situation leider ebenfalls nicht ausreichend. 
Diese machten dem Schwiegervater das Frühstück, setzten ihn an den Tisch wo ich ihn
gegen 9:30 -10 Uhr festsitzend vor fand. Oder er saß auf der Toilette und hatte schon
die ganze Nachbarschaft zusammengeschrien, weil er nicht mehr dort weg kam.
( Er war von Kopf bis Fuß verschmiert.). Mit der Pflege der Schwiegermutter wäre der 24 Stundendienst
total überfordert gewesen. Sie konnte auch nicht mehr in jedem Pflegeheim versorgt werden.
Dazu fehlte die Qualifikation des angestellten Personals. 
ich denke eine individuelle Beratung und Auflistung der Probleme die gelöst werden müssen,
ist unabdingbar um die Pflege so zu organisieren, daß sie eine Hilfe ist. 
Liebe Grüße Feli

----------

